# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  pershendetje

## didii

kerkoj nje shokun tim,eshte nga fieri, dhe ka mbaruar arkitekture,ka jetuar ne tr, tani nuk e di ku ndodhet,nese e lexon dhe do qe te me fls,e di ku mund te me kontaktoj ,flm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## didii

te me fali shum shum shum, nese kjo "cmenduri" qe po bej,pra qe po e kerkoj, e shqeteson...

----------


## Nete

> te me fali shum shum shum, nese kjo "cmenduri" qe po bej,pra qe po e kerkoj, e shqeteson...


Ndajme shqetesimin me ty,me shprese te lajmrohet sa me pare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## didii

faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## didii

nese ndokush njeh ndo nje person me keto pak te dhena, i lutem te me konkatoj me sms, per te dhene te dhena te tj,per te pare nese perputhen...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> kerkoj nje shokun tim,eshte nga fieri, dhe ka mbaruar arkitekture,ka jetuar ne tr, tani nuk e di ku ndodhet


Po te rrahurat e zemres sa i ka ?

----------


## didii

nuk ndihmon per gje kjo pyetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni007

> kerkoj nje shokun tim,eshte nga fieri, dhe ka mbaruar arkitekture,ka jetuar ne tr, tani nuk e di ku ndodhet,nese e lexon dhe do qe te me fls,e di ku mund te me kontaktoj ,flm


 Mir mo , por  ky shoku jot  ka ndonje emer mbiemer apo ku ta di un, provo kerkoje njehere ne fb, mos keni ndonje shoke te perbashket  edhe mund ta ket ne frend list.

----------


## didii

e kam kerkuar , ne fb nuk mund ta gjej me emrin e tij, nuk figuron

----------


## toni007

> e kam kerkuar , ne fb nuk mund ta gjej me emrin e tij, nuk figuron


ke ndonje foto  te tij? veje ne forum te  tema ..

kerko   informacione mbi te, ku studion.. ca universiteti? pastaj shko fb..shiko te  te regjistruarit  e  universitetit.

----------


## didii

e di un ku studjon, i ka mbaruar studimet, ku te kerkoj info per te? ne fb nuk e gjej dot

----------


## didii

foto nuk kam  :i ngrysur:

----------


## didii

por edhe po te kem nuk dua te vej foto,sepse nuk mund ta cenoj kaq ahume privatesine e tij

----------


## toni007

> por edhe po te kem nuk dua te vej foto,sepse nuk mund ta cenoj kaq ahume privatesine e tij


 me  kontakto me mesaxhe privat se po zgjatet  kot tema!!

----------


## didii

lexojini mire te dhenat,dhe nese ndokush njeh dike te perafert, te me coj sms  me privat

----------


## Marya

sa te rrezikshme jane bere femrat sot, edhe ne vrime te miut kerkojne kur ju duhet dicka;
po mire mo vajze , po ai djale te donte te mbante lidhje me ty, do te linte ndnje te dhene , po i paska fshire te gjitha gjurmet... 
me duken te cuditeshme kesi lloj temash, aspak dashamirese

----------


## didii

po ku e lexove ti mor djale qe behet fjale per  nje lidhje, apo po jane te gjinive te ndryshme ka gjimon lidhje? nejse tem tj kjo, po ca po te duhet ty sa te reikshme jane femrat, shif ate qe te ka rene per pjese per vete, me te tj , meren te tj

----------


## didii

> po ku e lexove ti mor djale qe behet fjale per  nje lidhje, apo po jane te gjinive te ndryshme ka gjimon lidhje? nejse tem tj kjo, po ca po te duhet ty sa te reikshme jane femrat, shif ate qe te ka rene per pjese per vete, me te tj , meren te tj


?????????????????????????????????????????????//

----------


## broken_smile

> te me fali shum shum shum, nese kjo "cmenduri" qe po bej,pra qe po e kerkoj, e shqeteson...


me fal qe po te pyes, por pse te duket 'cmenduri' kjo? nese mendon se mund ta shqetesoje as mos iu fut fare kerkimit me mire...

----------


## Station

> kerkoj nje shokun tim,eshte nga fieri, dhe ka mbaruar arkitekture,ka jetuar ne tr, tani nuk e di ku ndodhet,nese e lexon dhe do qe te me fls,e di ku mund te me kontaktoj ,flm


Me kaq të dhëna sa jep ti mund të jem ose unë ose ndonjë tjetër ai që kërkon. :ngerdheshje:

----------

